# CREATING SLIDESHOWS - Your Tips, Software and MUSIC!



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 13, 2014)

Another thread just popped up asking about slideshow software. This reminded me that I've been meaning to ask the CR community...

- Favorite Authoring Software? (ProShow, PicturesToExe, etc),
- Tips on making a great slideshow and most important...
- *HOW/WHERE DO YOU GET YOUR MUSIC*? The music part has always been my biggest challenge. I am usually interested in fast paced rock/pop music because my slideshows are about youth summer camps, etc and need to convey energy, fun and excitement.

I use ProShow Gold & Producer and I want to give PicturesToExe another try sometime when I have the time. Any other winners out there?


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2014)

animoto.com... does it all for you


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 13, 2014)

awinphoto said:


> animoto.com... does it all for you



Do you use animoto? It looks pretty interesting. I'm wondering if it would be a good fit for our scout troop (non-profit) for the scouts to use to create videos.


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 13, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > animoto.com... does it all for you
> ...



Yes i do... Here's a slideshow i've done with animoto, my daughter is in the hospital so this slideshow is still being added to as a tribute to her time there so it is not finalized... you have hundreds of songs/genres... can add multiple songs, etc... vimeo.com/102168544


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is one I put together to showcase some of our maternity work; http://photosbytabor.com/tulsa-maternity-photography/. I also utilized Animoto.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## saigon (Sep 30, 2014)

Good tunes enliven a slideshow. I prefer using instrumentals and nice cover versions for audio. 
As for s/w I've used MovieMaker, Wondershare Editor and Smartshow 3D. 
The last one has some pretty good 3D effects and runs quite fast. Here their samples are: http://smartshow-software.com/slideshows.php


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 30, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> - *HOW/WHERE DO YOU GET YOUR MUSIC*? The music part has always been my biggest challenge. I am usually interested in fast paced rock/pop music because my slideshows are about youth summer camps, etc and need to convey energy, fun and excitement.


Hi Rusty! 

If your question is aming at "how to find the right music" here's my answer:
Think about your favorite movies.
Movie soundtrack is always about creating emotions. Think about the emotions you want to point out at your pictures and about when you got these feelings during a movie.
Also consider, if instrumental or vocal music is better for your purpose. Sometimes vocals are distracting.
Again movie soundtrack delivers you a lot of instrumental music.

"Where to find" is not so difficult IMHO, thinking about i-tunes, etc.

PS.: If your Slideshows are not for private purpose, keep music rights management in mind.


----------

